
Streetlight effect - ot
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streetlight_effect
======
e3pi
The streetlight at the moment is Edward Snowden, and this is a comprehensive
dragnet op to surface his sympathizers, forever suspects as 5th columnists?
That it?

